# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الحمل والأورام السرطانية

## mohamed73

هناك اشخاص يرزقهم الله بأجنه في الرحم  ويكتب لهم ان تتم الولادة بسلام وتنتهي فترة حملهم وولادتهم وهناك اخرون  يتفاجئون بأنهم مصابين بأمراض خطيرة اورام خبيثة (سرطان) يهدد بحياتها  وبحياة طفلها قبل بدأ المقال والتعرف على أكثر الاورام الخبيثة التي تصيب  المرأة خلال فترة حملها اولا علينا ان نكون على يقين ان الله سبحانه وتعالى  خلق كل شئ بقدر وان كل شئ يصيب الانسان عبارة عن اقدار تسير حسب أرادة  المولى عز وجل ، وبالعودة الى موضوع مقالتنا فإن اكثر الاورام الخبيثة  شيوعا خلال فترة الحمل أورم الرحم و أورم الثدي فما هو مدى خطورتها وهل سوف  تتسبب في اجهاض حمل المرأة او فقدانها للجنين ام سوف يستمر الحمل ويولد  الطفل وماهو تأثير العلاج الكيماوي والاشعة على الحامل وهل يمكنها اتمام  علاجها خلال فترة الحمل تابع السطور القادمة  ..   *اولا: ماهي الاورام السرطانية التي من الممكن ان تصيب المرة خلال فترة الحمل ؟! ..* هناك  مجموعة من الاورام الخبيثة من احيانا تصيب بعض السيدات الحوامل اكثرها  شيوعا أورام المبيض و أورام عنق الرحم والثدي ولكن اذا تم اكتشاف الامر  مبكرا يكون امر العلاج سهل وبسيط ولكن اذا تاخرت المريضة في اكتشاف اصابتها  بهذا المرض وبدأت العلاج في مراحله المتأخرة تكون النتائج وخيمة ،اما عن  اسباب تأخر اكشاف المرأة باصابتها بالورم سواء كان في عنق الرحم او في  المبيض هو ان اعرض الاورام تتشابه كثيرا مع اعراض الحمل فكل منهما تجعل  المرأة تشعر بميل الى التقيؤ وغثيان وصداع واحيانا نزول قطرات دم، اما عن  انسب الفحوصات التي يجب على المرأة القيام ها من اجل اكتشاف امر الاصابة  بالورم في مرحلة مبكرة هو اختبار الدم و الموجات الفوق صوتية وايضا الرنين  المغناطيسي وبعض التحليلات الاخرى .   *ثانيا : أورام عنق الرحم اثناء الحمل*  سرطان عنق الرحم من انواع الاورام التي  تصيب بعض السيدات خلال فترة الحمل وهو عبارة عن ورم في فتحة الرحم احيانا  تكتشف المرأة امر اصابتها بها الورم في وقت مبكر ويسهل السيطرة عليه اما عن  اكثر العلامات الدالة على الاصابة به هو ان المرأة خلال العلاقة الحميمة  تشعر باوجاع شديدة جدا في منطقة الحوض وتلاحظ نزيف، هناك اكثر من طريقة  يمكن اتباعها من اجل الكشف عن اصابة المرأة الحامل بسرطان عنق الرحم كمثل  المسح المهبلي ومن الممكن ان يلجأ الطبيب الى المنظار المهبلي، اخيرا برغم  من خطورته الا انه لا داعي للقلق فإن سرطان عنق الرحم اقل انتشار بين  السيدات خلال فترة الحمل.   *ثالثا: اورام الثدي انثاء فترة الحمل*  اورام الثدي هي الاكثر شيوعا اثناء فترة  الحمل حيث انه هناك دراسات حديثة اكدت على ان نسبة اورام الثدي تمثل 25% من  الأورام السرطانية أثناء الحمل ، اما عن طرق اكتشافها وتشخيصها فهي تتم عن  طريق الموجات فوق الصوتية واحيانا يقوم الطبيب بسحب خزعة من الورم للتأكد  من كونه ورم خبيث ونشط او حميد، ليس شرط ان يتم اجهاض الجنين بمجرد ان  تكتشف المرأة بأنها مصابة بسرطان الثدي حيث انه ورم من السهل السيطرة عليه  ولو وصل الامر عمل عملية جراحية للاستئصال الجزئي في الثدي المصاب او الجزء  المصاب بالورم ولكن يكون هناك خطورة حقيقية ويتخذ الطبيب قرار الاجهاض على  الفور عندما يلاحظ ان الورم في مراحل متاخرة وبدأ ينتشر ويكبر حجمه.*اخيرا.. الاصابة بالسرطان لا يعني  اجهاض الجنين في كثير من الاحيان فهنا القرار يكون للطبيب المعالج فربما  يكون الامر بسيط ومن الممكن السيطرة عليه من خلال تناول بعض الادوية او حتى  باستئصال الورم نهائيا والتخلص منه لذلك لا داعي للقلق .  *

----------

